# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Проблема при установке Windows XP Tablet PC Edition на компьютер.

## Microprocessor

Когда после ввода ключа идет установка дальше, не получается скопировать файл tpgwlnnot.dll. Требуется "2" диск, которого нет. Будет ли корректно работать ОС. Что за файл?

----------

